# Fishing recommendations.



## Peter Fielding (Jul 20, 2005)

Can any SN members in the Moray region recommend a good boat for a few hours mackerel-bashing out of somewhere in the Macduff, Banff, Portsoy, Buckie area? I'm off on holiday on Friday, staying near Keith, and my son and I thought a spot of sea-fishing would give us a bit of a break from the wives. Any suggestions of boats (or which ones to avoid) would be very welcome. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi Peter. I'm not sure if there are any boats that work charter angling anywhere in the Moray Firth ( from memory Stonehaven is about the only place I know of with charter angling boats ). That said if you have your own rods then a walk around some of the ports and a chat to some of the locals might enable you to get out with some of the local small boat fishermen. 

Hopefully some of the guys from the Moray Firth will read this and be more able to put you in touch with some of the fishermen. You should be able to catch Mackerel off the piers just now and if you want to there are some fish inshore to catch ( Saithe [ Coley ] up to 2-3lb's , sometimes small Cod to 2lb's , Plaice to 1lb even Haddocks to 1-2lb ) and one of the best baits is Squid ( Tesco's mixed seafood in a frozen bag has squid , mussels , etc raw and ready for using lol ) or Mackerel cut into strips.

Davie (Thumb)


----------



## Peter Fielding (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks, Davie, I'll bear all that in mind. The suggestion about Tesco's bait is a good idea, saves some digging!


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Certainally does altho Lugworm is still the best for plaice and Cod/Haddock. Some of the local tackle shops sell frozen Lugworm so thats a possibility too(Thumb)


----------



## mark m (Jan 27, 2007)

Peter there is a few charter boats up and down the coast ,Puffin @ Macduff .White Horse at Buckie ,1 of the guys usually on this site owns the White Horse .
Unsure whether they would require more people to actually take the boat to sea ?
If my own 1 was ready i,d take you out myself ,leave it with me.
Friday your coming up ? watch this space ...........(Thumb)


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

He's not called Mark will fix it for nothing Peter (Jester)


----------



## mark m (Jan 27, 2007)

ally said:


> He's not called Mark will fix it for nothing Peter (Jester)


Aye Ally i,d put Jimmy Saville to shame (Jester) 
lol more like Mark will break it (Jester)


----------



## bressay bank (Jun 14, 2007)

*mackeral*

my son was fishing off peterhead south breakwater today and was catching a few mackeral


----------



## Ali N (Dec 6, 2005)

there is a cat in Lossie. Does charters, cant remember her name though.


----------



## jonnie (Dec 29, 2006)

The cat in Lossie is called Top Cat. does anglin and divin.


----------

